# Field knives



## Grumpy556

What's everybody's go to field knife. For me at the moment it's my Esee LS. I'd like to hear what you all use and what you think the pros and cons of the knives to be mentioned are.


----------



## scramble4a5

Its going to be an Esee 3. Just ordered one. I also really like the Mora Bushcraft Black. That is a very good knife at a reasonable price.


----------



## Tennessee

I have the Becker BK2 and just ordered the BK7 with the Becker Remora to keep in my truck.


----------



## tango

Just got an Izula in 440C stainless.
Can't wait to use it


----------



## HuntingHawk

Custom Randall Model 18 as well as customized sheath.


----------



## Arklatex

I've got a Gerber lmf and a mora. Both are great. But I really want an esee 4 or 5.


----------



## Grumpy556

I see there are a few Esee fans. I have the LS that's my go to as forementioned a 4 and 6. My son has the Izula great little knife. I love me some Esee's


----------



## wesley762

My go to is a older timer, pulled a pic off the web but I have had this Knife for almost 20 years, its not tatical cool or cost 100 dollars but it just plan works


----------



## Seneca

I'm not sure what you mean by field knife, I have several knives that may fit the description. I have an ESEE 5 with a Molle attachment sheath and survival tin pouch that rides the side of a BOB. I have a Condor Bush craft in my EDC bag. I have a mora companion in the Jeep.

If hunting I have an older Schrade and newer buck folders for dressing out game. If fishing I have a Buck folding fillet knife. I think I covered the bases.


----------



## sparkyprep

Schrade SCHF9


----------



## Grumpy556

Seneca said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by field knife, I have several knives that may fit the description. I have an ESEE 5 with a Molle attachment sheath and survival tin pouch that rides the side of a BOB. I have a Condor Bush craft in my EDC bag. I have a mora companion in the Jeep.
> 
> If hunting I have an older Schrade and newer buck folders for dressing out game. If fishing I have a Buck folding fillet knife. I think I covered the bases.


Yes you did


----------



## Infidel

HuntingHawk said:


> Custom Randall Model 18 as well as customized sheath.


You're nuts, those Randall's are too expensive to actually use. They're beautiful knives and tough as all get out from what I hear but if I owned one it'd be locked up in my safe for the next generation of Infidels.

My current go to is one that I made myself. It was supposed to be a general camp knife but sometimes the steel knows what it wants to be better than the maker does. It started life as a 14" mill bastard file that I picked up at a yard sale for a couple of bucks and became this:








Problem is it's a bit bigger and heavier than is really useful for most camp chores so version 2.0 is in the works. This one will be made from a blank that I forged from and old 1/2 round file and should sport about a 5" blade. Hopefully it'll be finished by the first camp out in the spring, I just need to find the time to finish it. Once I get my skinning knife finished I should be able to get to it.

-Infidel


----------



## Stick

I've been saving sabre saw blades with the idea of one day turning them into filet knives.


----------



## Infidel

Stick said:


> I've been saving sabre saw blades with the idea of one day turning them into filet knives.


I did a quick carving knife last year from a Sawz-all blade. Worked pretty well but I'm definitely no wood carver. I do like the knife though.

-Infidel


----------



## jimb1972

sparkyprep said:


> Schrade SCHF9


I have a couple of those, you can chop wood with it in a pinch.


----------



## Camel923

Glock 81. It has a bottle opener on the guard to open my Heineken.


----------



## Dmcmullen

I have a old timer stockman in my pocket & a mora in the backpack at all times


----------



## HuntingHawk

Your knife will keep you alive probably more then any other thing you can carry in the field. What is your life worth? Mine is worth having a Randall on my hip.


----------



## Prepared One

Becker BK7 and the Mora black for me. I use the BK7 a lot and it will hold up to just about anything. It also double as a good combat knife. The Mora I use for small carving or finer work.


----------



## keith9365

Ka-Bar fighting knife because it's what I have. Been around 70 plus years so they must have done something right.


----------



## Infidel

HuntingHawk said:


> Your knife will keep you alive probably more then any other thing you can carry in the field. What is your life worth? Mine is worth having a Randall on my hip.


Yeah I get that. But there's an awful lot of good knives that are a lot less expensive and I'd be a lot more likely to choose one of them rather than beat up a Randall, just my feelings on the subject. I'm pretty tough on knives and I'd hate to destroy one of those knives. My own Frankenknives will take a lot of abuse and all it costs me is a couple of bucks for the old used up files and my labor whereas a Randall would take me a long time to save up for and then I'd have to lock it up so nothing happened to it.

-Infidel


----------



## Boss Dog

Bump: In the field/woods, usually an old-time AF Pilot Survival Knife.


----------



## Big Country1

I carry a Sog seal pup at all times (unless im at work), and a Kabar Becker BK9 in the pack.


----------



## turbo6

I don't have a field knife per say, but some larger folders. A "survival" type fixed blade is next on the list.

However, I just picked this up recently.


----------



## Prepadoodle

I have a Schrade SCHF9, but am more likely to carry an old school Buck 119. The Buck is sharp and can like, cut stuff just fine.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

When I do different things I take different knives. Just like when I hunt I different guns or loads for different game. If I'm hunting I want a knife that is suited for skinning and cleaning the hunted game. When I'm out to play survivalist I take a bush knife. When I'm going about my every day it's a small fixed blade. Own many knives and put them to task for the right task! If you can only own one for some reason a small fixed blade would be my choice, made from a quality steel.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

I just got an ex gurkha khukuri house jungle kukri. Very pleased.


----------



## 7052

My go-to knife is the "God Tracker" from CFL knives.


----------



## Murphy

Field Knife for me is BK7


----------



## whoppo

Two knives that are seldom out of reach...

Kellam WP7









CS Recon-1 Tanto


----------



## JeremyScott

I have a gerber folding knife as well as your standard swiss army knife pocket set. Im looking for a good all around ultility knife, like K-Bar and such


----------

